# Fish with white dots on fins



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

So I woke up today to more missing tetras only have one now -,- and my green severm and my blood parrot chilid both have white dots on them? I'm thinking parasites because last night when I was cleaning all the filters there was these TINY white lil things swimming around in there!!! I have no idea how they got in there or where they came from I'm freaking out I dont want any of my fish to die from this..

tank size is 75 gallons

freshwater tank 

been set up for 2 months 

temp is 82F

I'm using the empire 400 bio wheel i dont use the wheels

I leave my light on for about 12-14 hours a day

I feed them bloodworms [frozen] , frozen brine shrimp, and tropical flakes I feed them twice a day when i wake up when i go to bed .. noon to 3am

I haven't used any treatments yet 

How often should I clean my filter system I use bleach when cleaning and rinse it out with super hot water . I clean them about once a month or so.. how often do i want to put a new filter in and a new sponge? I usally just clean those off and put them back in..

probly shouldn't be doing that..

Heres a video of what I see on there fins  please help before its to late 

the ph level is 7.2 and ammonia is 0


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

Plumkin said:


> So I woke up today to more missing tetras only have one now -,- and my green severm and my blood parrot chilid both have white dots on them? I'm thinking parasites because last night when I was cleaning all the filters there was these TINY white lil things swimming around in there!!! I have no idea how they got in there or where they came from I'm freaking out I dont want any of my fish to die from this..​
> 
> tank size is 75 gallons​
> freshwater tank​
> ...


 
I dont know why the video dont work heres the LINK


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

OK you've got some real issues here.

Your fish have Ich. Here's a good link that Aunt Kymmie posted about it that explains what it is and how to cure it. The Skeptical Aquarist

You use a bio-wheel system but not the bio-wheel?? The wheel is what houses your good bacteria so why did you eliminate it? 

NEVER clean your filter or pads with bleach. You don't have to replace the filter pads until they are falling apart. All you should do is swish them around in the old tank water when you do your water changes and pop them back into the filter. 

What does your water test for nitrites and nitrates??


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I saw Clown Loaches in your video so whatever ich treatment you use you'll have to use at 1/2 strength as the loaches are scaleless and sensitive to meds. Unless you use the heat/salt method but I don't think the loaches handle salt very well. Aunt Kymmie has experience treating clown loaches for ich so you might want to PM her.

Also, as Romad stated, don't clean your filter with bleach and tap water. By doing this you are killing off the beneficial bacteria that lives in the filter and takes care of ammonia and nitrites. Just swish the cartridges and sponges in used tank water.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> I saw Clown Loaches in your video so whatever ich treatment you use you'll have to use at 1/2 strength as the loaches are scaleless and sensitive to meds. Unless you use the heat/salt method but I don't think the loaches handle salt very well. Aunt Kymmie has experience treating clown loaches for ich so you might want to PM her.
> 
> Also, as Romad stated, don't clean your filter with bleach and tap water. By doing this you are killing off the beneficial bacteria that lives in the filter and takes care of ammonia and nitrites. Just swish the cartridges and sponges in used tank water.


 
but by doing that cleaning it in the tank .. those white lil things i saw swimming in there being parasites? i dont want that in the tank and theres like alot of gunk in there


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

When you do your water change, pull some tank water into a bucket and use that water to rinse your filter media. Then, dump the water out.


----------



## Plumkin (Jan 24, 2011)

danmarion said:


> when you do your water change, pull some tank water into a bucket and use that water to rinse your filter media. Then, dump the water out.


 
great idea!


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

No No, I didn't mean clean the filter IN the tank. I meant use old water you've taken out during your water change. lol


----------

